# Full Timing In Ob



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I know that this has been discussed before, but my DW and I are now full timing on our Outback for the next several months out at a Mobile Home park. We have a brand new camper spot that we are set up in with water, sewer, 20/30/50A electrical service and now even a permanent Dish setup. I know that when hooked up to a sewer like this you just leave the gray tanks open but keep the black tank valve closed until it gets full. I also have been closing the valve on the gray tank to the shower a couple of days before dump day so that I can use that water to flush they system with. My only problem has been build up of solids in the black tank, so bad that it stinks up the camper. I have tried several different treatments, including the calgon/soap mix, but still smells bad. The other day when I dumped I brought in my toilet washer wand and flushed the tank for over 30 minutes, letting it fill most of the way a couple of times and still getting brown stuff out. Any suggestions? I really don't want to have to work on it for an hour each week but can't stand the smell.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fill it completely with water...then add 2-3 times the normal chemicals. Let it sit for 2 days (use the parks restrooms) and then flush....fill with water and flush again.

This should solve problem. Next step it to ensure you use PLENTY of water during each flush. You are connected to a sewer....so let the water run. Ensure you have proper chemicals after each dump. Only dump when full.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Fill it completely with water...then add 2-3 times the normal chemicals. Let it sit for 2 days (use the parks restrooms) and then flush....fill with water and flush again.
> 
> This should solve problem. Next step it to ensure you use PLENTY of water during each flush. You are connected to a sewer....so let the water run. Ensure you have proper chemicals after each dump. Only dump when full.


Thanks for the reply. I'll try the clean out like that. Only problem is that this is a normal trailer court, so no public restrooms, but I'll figure out something. I'll have to get my grandson over there, he loves to watch the water run.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Might also get a back flush connection from walmart. Your vent pipe might need burped. Happened once to us. We full time with 6 people in a 301bq. So far only once have we had it be real smelly. We were running the fan almost non stop and when we open the toilet to flush it created like a vacuum in the black tank and vent pipe that made the odor not go up out. We completely emptied it. Then we used the back flush (sewer cap with a garden hose connector) to fill the tank all the way up without opening the toilet. Then complete drain again. This fixed it. We usually wait until our tank is full before we empty it. I rinse with the bathtub grey just as you said above. My trailer also has a flush connector so if we need to fill it up to empty we use that. Then drain. If it's seeming to be really icky, I refill, then drain again.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Also: after dumping black tank, once emptied and flushed, make sure you add 5-10 gallons of water to tank before using the potty. This will start you out with the proper dilution ratio to keep solids suspended. I use this method. I never use chemicals and do not have odors. 
Enjoy your new spot.
Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As Jim said use plenty of water when flushing, don't be stingy. After you dump try to add about 5 gallons worth of water to the setup, hard to judge but if you can figure out the flow rate into the toilet you can calculate or I just let it run for about 3 minutes. Do you have a black tank flush installed? Some of those are helpful, I've installed them and have one in our current RV - I don't use it often but it does help when needed. If you have a straight shot down the to the tank you can try a Swivel Stick, they run about $20 and even can deal with some bend in your waste line, problem is they need your hose to be dragged through the RV not the shower line.

As for chemicals, I use the Thetford Aqua-Kem Toss-Ins and find they work great. The blue stuff may digest better but the odor isn't as pleasant. Also when you run any fan make sure you have a window open, if not the fan will try to suck from the tanks when you flush.


----------



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

When you back flush it poor some dish soap down there with the tank closed. When it gets 2/3 filled, open it. You could also use no splash bleach. Thats what I use and I am a full timer to. I also have a back flush built in. I do this every other week and I never have a problem.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Just be careful with bleach. Mixing ammonia (urine) and bleach can create toxic gas/vapors. I would not recommend adding bleach unless the tank is thoroughly flushed and then rinsed after using bleach.
Steve


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Bleach will also dry out your rubber seals faster.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

What ype of TP are you using? If your using the standard household type, that may be adding to the problem of the buildup in the first place. Once you get it clean, use the camping type TP to reduce the buildup.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You got good input on this. I would also suggest that once you do get a good flush, to install a tornado or other brand of black tank flush. This will also help.

When you do leave the campground (I assume you'll be taking your unit off the site after a while) get a 10 pound bag of Ice put that into your tank before you leave. The movement of the trailer will help the ice break additional deposits loose if there are any remaining. Add your tank treatment again and dump as soon as you are able to.

Eric


----------

